# Roll Tide



## Twig Man (Sep 1, 2012)

My team is looking strong tonight!!


----------



## davduckman2010 (Sep 1, 2012)

Twig Man said:


> My team is looking strong tonight!!



oh are the buckeyes playin


----------



## Twig Man (Sep 1, 2012)

davduckman2010 said:


> Twig Man said:
> 
> 
> > My team is looking strong tonight!!
> ...



The buckeyes arent my team


----------



## davduckman2010 (Sep 1, 2012)

Twig Man said:


> davduckman2010 said:
> 
> 
> > Twig Man said:
> ...



lol i figuered as much just tryin to convert ya twig


----------



## Twig Man (Sep 1, 2012)

davduckman2010 said:


> Twig Man said:
> 
> 
> > davduckman2010 said:
> ...



Never happen I bleed crimson and white


----------



## Kevin (Sep 2, 2012)

Alabama and Tennessee are my adopted second home states. In terms of North America, if I didn't live in Texas it would be either Tennessee or Alabama. 

Roll Tide. 

:irishjig:


----------



## jimmythewoodworker (Sep 2, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Alabama and Tennessee are my adopted second home states. In terms of North America, if I didn't live in Texas it would be either Tennessee or Alabama.
> 
> Roll Tide.
> 
> :irishjig:



Careful Kevin :naughty::naughty::naughty: 

My son did his undergraduate studies at Michigan but I knew the Maize and Blue were in for a long long night


----------



## Kevin (Sep 2, 2012)

jimmythewoodworker said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > Alabama and Tennessee are my adopted second home states. In terms of North America, if I didn't live in Texas it would be either Tennessee or Alabama.
> ...




Yeah didn't that game end in a tie - like 14 to 14 or something? 

No, no, wait a minute looks like I had a number misplaced somewhere there . . . .


----------



## Twig Man (Sep 2, 2012)

Kevin said:


> jimmythewoodworker said:
> 
> 
> > Kevin said:
> ...


----------



## davduckman2010 (Sep 2, 2012)

jimmythewoodworker said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > Alabama and Tennessee are my adopted second home states. In terms of North America, if I didn't live in Texas it would be either Tennessee or Alabama.
> ...


lol it will get even longer in the last game of the year


----------



## jimmythewoodworker (Sep 2, 2012)

davduckman2010 said:


> jimmythewoodworker said:
> 
> 
> > Kevin said:
> ...



You too SUPERDUCK? :naughty::naughty: 

:rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## davduckman2010 (Sep 2, 2012)

lol well at least your not baned from a bowl game this year :dash2::dash2::dash2:


----------

